# poster des notes sur mon ipod classic



## eulele (10 Mai 2008)

bonjour !
ça fait un bout de temps que je cherche à mettre des notes sur mon ipod classic
mais je ne vois pas tout à fait ce que sont des notes !:rose: 
est ce que se sont des documents microsoft words ?
des pages webs ?
hum hum je suis un peu perdu !
et comment les mettre sur mon ipod !

merci de votre aide


----------



## Kukana (10 Mai 2008)

eulele a dit:


> bonjour !
> ça fait un bout de temps que je cherche à mettre des notes sur mon ipod classic
> mais je ne vois pas tout à fait ce que sont des notes !:rose:
> est ce que se sont des documents microsoft words ?
> ...



c'est des document word je pense et tu dois avoir un dossier notes dans ton ipod classic  (il faut qu'il soit en disque dur dans itunes ) et tu les fait glisser


----------



## eulele (10 Mai 2008)

je veux bien mais comment on crée un disue dur sur itunes ?
help help


----------



## Kukana (10 Mai 2008)

eulele a dit:


> je veux bien mais comment on crée un disue dur sur itunes ?
> help help



quand tu branche ton ipod il y a une case "activer l'utilisation comme disque dur" et il faut la cocher ...


----------



## eulele (11 Mai 2008)

j'ai coché comme disque dur mais dans itunes il n'y a encor aucun endroit pour installer mes notes !
je sais aussi ou ce trouve l'endroit ou visualiser mais notes das mon ipod mais rien à faire je ne peux pas mettre de note dans mon ipod !
une solution ?


----------



## Kukana (11 Mai 2008)

une fois la case cocher tu va dans le bureau et tu clique sur ton ipod et dans ton ipod tu devrais voir un dossier "notes"


----------



## jolicrasseux (11 Mai 2008)

Il faut que les notes soient en format "text". 
La manip indiquée par Kukana a fonctionné pour moi, mais j'ai un problème de grosseur de fichier, si je mets 100 Mos, je n'en retrouve que 10 dans l'I pod.
D'autre part, I tunes ne sert à rien pour ces notes, ça ne passe pas par lui. L'I pod est un disque dur externe dans ce cas.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 

La façon la plus simple pour gérer des notes sur un ipod est le logiciel ''ipod notes'' de l'éditeur Altomac: http://www.altomac.com.
Il se synchronise facilement avec tous les ipods en mode disque dur.

Et gratuit donc...


----------



## jolicrasseux (11 Mai 2008)

japi56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La façon la plus simple pour gérer des notes sur un ipod est le logiciel ''ipod notes'' de l'éditeur Altomac: http://www.altomac.com.
> Il se synchronise facilement avec tous les ipods en mode disque dur.
> ...



Merci pour le lien. 
Il semble ne pas supporter les I pods classic 80 et 160 Go. 
J'ai voulu mettre un fichier "text" dans l'I pod  avec "I pod notes" et j'ai trouvé en display sur l'application des caractères chinois ou +...
Dans la fenêtre notes de l'I pod c'est bon !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

*System Requirements*:
Any Macintosh, Power Mac, iBook, PowerBook, eMac, iMac, Mac mini, MacBook, MacBook Pro and Mac Pro running Mac OS X 10.2 or newer.
iPod touch; iPod classic (80 GB or 160 GB) and iPod nano (3rd generation) are not supported to date.


Désolé ! sur un ipod video 80 GB ça fonctionne très bien. Tu peux essayer ''Journler'' un notebook multimédia qui te permet d'exporter des notes sur ipod.


http://www.journler.com/


----------

